# Open season tv update with pictures



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.openseasontv.com/


Hey all just wanted to get you an update from this week the boys have been busy since James & I came back from Colorado.



Tommy & Tom, Florida

Hey guys,

Here are a few pictures from the gator hunt Tommy and I went on with Deep South Outfitters (DSOoutdoors.com). We had an absolute blast. Weather was against us, rainy each day, always stopped when we got to the water, but the damage was already done. Being cold blooded, the gators were colder than normal and didn't feel too aggressive which hurt us when it came to calling. Tommy and I ended up getting a couple of small gators, and almost got some bacon. Great hunt, and an awesome guide. Billy and his friend Glenn took excellent care of us. Would go back tomorrow if I could. Have a good night all, Tom




















Rusty & Adam, Kentucky

Adam and I had been waiting on a good wind to hunt a stand that I had been getting pictures off my covert camera of 5 shooters and sure enough a south to southeast wind was perfect. We got in the stand at 4:00 and at 5:45 a little buck came in to the trophy rock and I told Adam that the 9 point with kickers we were after was usually with him. After a few minutes he came strolling in and I let the Rytera nemesis eat. The vforce arrow found its mark and the switchblade did its job with the buck only traveling 50 yards before expiring. It’s a good thing we sprayed down with our dead down wind, because there was 3 small bucks downwind the whole time and they never winded us. Team Kentucky strikes early.



















Craig & Nate Indiana

Craig and I have been hunting for a couple weeks trying to take a few deer early season in Indiana. We have a few Deprivation tags on one of the farms that we hunt on during regular season. We have been seeing quite a few deer in previous hunts, a couple of small bucks and a lot of does. I shot a doe about a week ago then we let the deer calm down for a couple of days and headed back out. Craig hunted Sunday night and we saw a small buck 2 does and a couple fawns. Then last night it was my turn to hunt and it started out slow we watched two small bucks do a little fighting and playing around. About 4 does came out and fed in the beans, then Craig saw the 10 point come out of the edge of the woods then we didn’t see him again for about 5 minutes. Finally I found him feeding in the beans. He gave me a good shot and I took it! we found him about 20 yards into the woods.

Nate Hunt.










http://www.openseasontv.com/


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

congrates guys. I meet a couple of new people to your TV crew in Kansas this spring at innovative outfitters.


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

Boarman1

Did you meet the Wilson's? Hopefully you will get to meet Tommy and Hugh on your deer hunt out there. I'm going the 24th of this month I'll see if I can find you a couple of big bucks for November but I'm hopping to leave there with a few less for you to hunt . Good luck this year James


----------

